
Soekris Engineering, Inc. has suspended operations in the USA - cylinder714
https://soekris.com/
======
ac29
As near as I can tell, they haven't released a new product in at least 5
years. Their top line router product appears to be based on an Atom platform
from 2010. Not too surprising their sales declined.

I wonder what the story was.

------
alanpost
I'm sorry to read this. I've watched the single board computer space slowly
lose ethernet; the connector is too large. I'd love a board with two built-in
ethernet connectors so I could route traffic. With Soekris exiting the market,
what options are now available?

~~~
patrickmn
[http://www.pcengines.ch/](http://www.pcengines.ch/)

Have had several apu1d4 OpenBSD routers running 300mbps+ connections for years
with no issues.

~~~
c17r
I'll second pcengines. Just built a apu3a4 with openbsd as the firewall/nat
for my gigabit connection and it was a fun little experience.

It was ridiculous how easy how few lines it took to get openbsd configured.

------
itgoon
Bummer. Their products were absolutely bulletproof.

~~~
oakwhiz
That hasn't been my experience. I inherited a net5501 that encountered what
seemed to be temperature dependent random hanging, on both Linux and BSD. I
also found that the case was mildly frustrating to put together with all of
the addon features in use.

It's a box that I initially found charming, but my patience with it wore thin
over time until I was dreading having to support it and finally replaced it
with a workstation board.

------
hedgehog
Sad to hear, I remember some people in the Seattle Wireless project used their
gear and at a previous company we used their 4521s for some of the original
prototypes around 2003. Worked great.

